# AMPGUTS: L.A. Sound Hermosa 150S



## audiogodz1

Keywords: L.A. Sound Hermosa 150S

L.A. Sound Hermosa 150S - Amp Guts


----------



## fertigaudio

wow I remember these. Are these amps you picked up or are they pics that people have sent you? Thanks for posting.


----------



## audiogodz1

Mine


----------



## envisionelec

audiogodz1 said:


> Keywords: L.A. Sound Hermosa 150S
> 
> L.A. Sound Hermosa 150S - Amp Guts


Normally, I wouldn't find anything interesting about a mid-90's Korean amplifier. I see a pair of matched transistor pairs per channel, which leads me to believe it is a dual LTP front end. Better linearity = lower distortion at low listening levels. Pretty good. Classic EF output stage with bias adjustment; nice touch!


----------

